# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کمک فوری. کسی با مدرک کاردانی بدون پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کرده برای کنکور .کمک

## محجوبه

؟  اگه اره بند 18 رو چی زدین؟ خالی که نمیشه گذاشت.

----------


## محجوبه

up

----------


## محجوبه

up

----------


## mrsh

سلام. منم همین مشکلو داشتم. تمام قسمت های مربوط به پیش دانشگاهی رو با اطلاعات کاردانی پر کنید. مثل معدل 
این جواب سنجش بود.

----------


## محجوبه

> سلام. منم همین مشکلو داشتم. تمام قسمت های مربوط به پیش دانشگاهی رو با اطلاعات کاردانی پر کنید. مثل معدل 
> این جواب سنجش بود.


خودمم به همین نتیجه رسیدم اخرش ولی اخه کد دانش آموزیه پیش دانشگاهیو چی بزنم. کاردانی که کد دانش اموزی نداشتیم. کد دانش اموزیه سوم دبیرستانو بزنم؟. ممنون میشم جواب بدین. صبح تا حالا صدجا زنگ زدم ولی خود سنجشیام نمیدونن. واقعا جای تاسف داره

----------


## mrsh

بله اونم کد دانش آموزی سال سوم بزنید.

----------


## محجوبه

> بله اونم کد دانش آموزی سال سوم بزنید.


خیلی ممنونم ازتون

----------

